# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Anëtarët që luajn Holdem Poker në Facebook

## RaPSouL

Shumica e shfrytëzuesve të facebook-ut luajnë edhe lojën e njohur të pokerit. Sa nga anëtarët e forumit luajnë dhe sa të suksesshëm jeni?

----------

